# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Κεφαλλονιάς [Historic photos of Kephallinia]

## Appia_1978

Καρτ-ποστάλ της Σάμης με το Αγγέλικα και το ¶γιος Γεράσιμος. 
Sami_1960 Kopie.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Appia, η σύγκριση ανάμεσα στα δύο καράβια είναι εντυπωσιακή. Από τη μια το κλασσικό σκαρί του 50χρονου ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ και από την άλλη οι μοντέρνες γραμμές του μόλις μετασκευασμένου ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ.
Η φώτο πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη μεταξύ 1960 και 66, χρονιές ορόσημα για τα δύο καράβια.

----------


## Appia_1978

Όντως Ellinis, αναγράφεται το έτος 1960! Μέσα από τις γραμμές του Αγ. Γεράσιμος, αναδύεται κιόλας το μετέπειτα Κεφαλληνία.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Appia 1978, σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για την εξαιρετική αυτή φωτογραφία.
Μια συνάντηση ανάμεσα σε δύο εποχές.

Στη θέση του "¶γιος Γεράσιμος" θα έρθει το "Κεφαλληνία", μετά το "Ιόνιον", ξανά το "Κεφαλληνία", μετά το "Επτάνησος" και τώρα το "Κεφαλονιά".

Ενδιάμεσα πέρασαν και το "Ιονίς" και το "Αργοστόλι".
Ακόμα και το "Superferry II", το "Ρομίλντα", το  ταχύπλοο του Αγούδημου. 

Ο συγκεκριμένος, πάντως, συνδυασμός των δύο πλοίων, είναι από τους καλύτερους που πέρασαν ποτέ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Αντώνη,  
σε ευχαριστώ! 
Αυτό με το Ιόνιον, δεν το ήξερα  :Surprised: ops:
Ποιες χρονιές πέρασε από τη Σάμη;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Κάπου στα 1974-1975, θυμάμαι το "Ιόνιον" να κάνει το δρομολόγιο από Πάτρα για Σάμη-Ιθάκη.
Το θυμάμαι που ταξιδέψαμε δυο φορές εκείνη της εποχή.
Λόγω διπλής καταγωγής (ο πατέρας μου από την Κεφαλλονιά και η μητέρα μου από τη Σίφνο), είχαμε ιδιαίτερο δέσιμο με το συγκεκριμένο καράβι.
Αποτελούσε, κατά κάποιον τρόπο, συνδετικό κρίκο ανάμεσα στις δύο πατρίδες.

Για τις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες, το  "Ιόνιον" ήταν/είναι  ένα από τα  πιο δημοφιλή πλοία που πέρασαν τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια.
Θα έλεγα ότι μαζί με το "Κάλυμνος", το  "Μήλος Εξπρές" και, πιθανόν, το "¶γιος Γεώργιος" (το παλιό, ο "Ξιφίας") και το "Πήγασος", είναι αυτά που θυμούνται ακόμα και σήμερα οι περισσότεροι.

----------


## Appia_1978

1974-75, μάλιστα. Ευχαριστώ :grin:

Πολύ τυχερός που κατάγεσαι από δύο τόσο όμορφα νησιά!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am posting here several interesting postcards of the *Argostoli* port from the period the French were in town during World War I (around 1914-15). As you recall, the French were in Kefallinia much earlier under unfriendly conditions (as an occupation force). They left in 1797.

Argostolion 1914.jpg

Argostolion 1915.jpg

And here is a truly unusual photograph of a plane and several ships in Argostoli just before 1919. 

Isn't this a find?

Argostolion 1919.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Νικόλα!

Πού να φανταστεί κανείς, ότι τότε υπήρχαν ακόμη λιγότερα δέντρα από ότι τώρα ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A photograph of *Argostoli* (1962) from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Spyropouloi Bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens).

Argostoli 4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Assos_ in 1982 from the annual book of the _National Tourist Organization_ (or _E0nikos Organismos Tourismou_) 

Assos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Two photographs or postcards from _Lixouri_ in 1916. At that time, this town was almost equally important to Argostoli and certain ships provided direct connection to Corfu and Italy!
Lixouri 1916e.jpg

Lixouri 1916f.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Το Αργοστόλι σίγουρα δεν είναι  :Wink: 

Πρέπει να είναι η Σάμη.




> A photograph of *Argostoli* (1962) from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris' _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Spyropouloi Bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31519

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το Αργοστόλι σίγουρα δεν είναι   Πρέπει να είναι η Σάμη.


Sorry. That's what happens when I upload my photos and cards without having visited the places...

Here is another picture of Sami from the same source
Sami.jpg

----------


## eser

*Φίλε μου* *Peppa** καμιά παλιά φωτό του λιμανιού της ¶σσου έχεις; Η της Κεφαλονιάς; Είναι φανταστικές, φοβερές θα έλεγα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.* 



> Sorry. That's what happens when I upload my photos and cards without having visited the places...
> 
> Here is another picture of Sami from the same source
> Sami.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Φίλε μου* *Peppa** καμιά παλιά φωτό του λιμανιού της ¶σσου έχεις; Η της Κεφαλονιάς; Είναι φανταστικές, φοβερές θα έλεγα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.*


I' ll o my best. I upload a few per day and as long as there is interest... I am checking my collection and my files. So many pictures so little time... . _Eyxaristw gia ta logia sou_.

----------


## Appia_1978

Από το καταπληκτικό blog: http://vlahatasamis.blogspot.com/, η παρακάτω πανέμορφη εικόνα, Σάμη 1904!

Αναγνωρίζει κάποιος τα πλοία (λίγο απίθανο  :Wink: ) ή τα σινιάλα τους (πιο πιθανό!);

sami_1904.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Από το καταπληκτικό blog: http://vlahatasamis.blogspot.com/, η παρακάτω πανέμορφη εικόνα, Σάμη 1904!
> 
> Αναγνωρίζει κάποιος τα πλοία (λίγο απίθανο ) ή τα σινιάλα τους (πιο πιθανό!);
> 
> sami_1904.jpg


Oh how nice!!! Where do you find them Marko?  So, the one in the back has a Potamianos sign on the funnel but are you sure this is 1904?

----------


## Ellinis

Για φορτηγό μου φαίνεται. Το σινιάλο στο δεξί φουγάρο πρέπει να είναι του Νομικού (του Ποταμιάνου είχαν στρογγυλές άκρες στον σταυρό).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για φορτηγό μου φαίνεται. Το σινιάλο στο δεξί φουγάρο πρέπει να είναι του Νομικού (του Ποταμιάνου είχαν στρογγυλές άκρες στον σταυρό).


Nomikos to 1904?

----------


## Ellinis

H oικογένεια Νομικού ήταν καραβοκύρηδες από τον 19ο αιώνα. Ξεκίνησαν από τη Σαντορίνη με ιστιοφόρα και αργότερα απέκτησαν και ατμόπλοια.

----------


## Appia_1978

Του Ποταμιάνου δεν πιστεύω να είναι γιατί, όπως βεβαίως πολύ σωστά αναφέρει ο καλός φίλος Ελληνίς, χρησιμοποιούσαν το Βυζαντινό σταυρό ως σινιάλο. 
Σχετικά με την ημερομηνία, αυτό αναφέρεται και κρίνοντας από τα καράβια και την εμφάνιση της Σάμης πιστεύω πάνω κάτω να είναι σωστή.

Μην ξεχνάμε, ότι μπορεί να πρόκειται και για ξένα πλοία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

New "old" postcards from _Argostoli_. First one from 1916

Argostoli 1916.jpg

And one more from the same year

Argostoli 1916b.jpg

And a third one from 1926

Argostoli 1926.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Idyllic _Sami_ in 1988

Sami.jpg

Is the boat below (_Sami_) a passenger boat in the area?

Sami ms.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Yes is a daily cruising boat. :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Yes is a daily cruising boat.


Thanks. I thought it was perhaps for regular passenger connections

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The _Ainos_, an open ferry boat used in the trade between Argostoli and Lixouri

Ainos.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Το Αργοστόλι γεμάτο παροπλισμένα πλοία:

20120915030013-84a307c9-me.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Fiskardo_ from the 1992 Baedeker

Fisakrdo.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Two exceptional photos from old _Argostoli

_Argostoli.jpg

Argostoli2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And one of _Lixouri

_Lixouri.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Argostoli 1992 from Baedeker

Argostoli.jpg

----------


## gtogias

καρτ ποστάλ από το Αργοστόλι:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49739

----------


## eser

> A photograph of *Argostoli* (1962) from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Spyropouloi Bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31519


Μάλλον τη παλιά Σάμη βλέπω. Κάνω λάθος;

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Το Αργοστόλι, μετά από το σεισμό της 12/8/1953....  :Sad: 

argostoli.jpg


_"Ναυτική Ελλάς", Αύγουστος 2009_

----------


## Appia_1978

Το 2005:

Guardia di Finanza

Argostoli.jpg

Costa Crociere

Costa Classica@Argostoli.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το Αργοστόλι, μετά από το σεισμό της 12/8/1953.... 
> 
> argostoli.jpg_"Ναυτική Ελλάς", Αύγουστος 2009_



Το Αργοστολι μετα  απο τους τρομακτικους σεισμους του 1953.....
Φιλμ επικαιρων της British Path&#233;

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=31161

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=59000

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εθνικό Οπτικοακουστικό Αρχείο


Απο την καταστροφη των σεισμων του Αυγουστου 1953. Κεφαλληνια
http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...824&thid=14196

----------


## Appia_1978

Νικόλα, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, αν και η αφορμή είναι τραγική  :Wink: 
Ανατρίχιασα με το φιλμ, όπως και εξακολουθώ να ανατριχιάζω με τις περιγραφές του πατέρα μου από εκείνες τις φονικές ημέρες του 53 ...
Η Κεφαλλονιά ήταν ένα πανέμορφο νησί, το οποίο δεν επανήλθε στις παλιές ομορφιές ποτέ πια μετά το σεισμό. Δείτε π.χ. το Αργοστόλι σήμερα! Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, δεν πλησιάζει ούτε στο ένα της χιλιοίς την παλιά πρωτεύουσα. Ούτε και κοινωνικά βεβαίως. Και πώς άλλωστε, όταν όλες σχεδόν οι οικογένειες έχασαν τα σπίτια τους και την περουσία τους. Ευτυχώς, που ο αριθμός των θυμάτων δεν ήταν πολύ υψηλός, όπως πίστευαν αρχικά!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Περιπου 67 φωτογραφιες απο την αποβαση των Ιταλων στο *Αργοστολι τον Μαιο του 1941*

Ξεκινηστε απο εδω
http://camera.archivioluce.com/camer...-di-costa.html

A1.jpg
A2.jpg
A3.jpg
A4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικόλα, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, αν και η αφορμή είναι τραγική 
> Ανατρίχιασα με το φιλμ, όπως και εξακολουθώ να ανατριχιάζω με τις περιγραφές του πατέρα μου από εκείνες τις φονικές ημέρες του 53 ...
> Η Κεφαλλονιά ήταν ένα πανέμορφο νησί, το οποίο δεν επανήλθε στις παλιές ομορφιές ποτέ πια μετά το σεισμό. .........


Η καταστροφη του Αργοστολιου απο τον σεισμο του Αυγουστου 1953 μεσα απο τις εφημεριδες της εποχης

Εδω πρωτοσελιδο αρθρο απο την Ελευθερια της 13ης Αυγουστου 1953

1 21-56-32.jpg
2 21-56-32.jpg
3 21-56-32.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η καταστροφη του Αργοστολιου απο τον σεισμο του Αυγουστου 1953 μεσα απο τις εφημεριδες της εποχης

Εδω πρωτοσελιδο αρθρα απο την Ελευθερια της 13ης, 14ης και 15ης Αυγουστου 1953

Mαθαινουμε για τα πλοια που βοηθησαν...

Περιλαμβαναν το αρματαγωγο του στολου* Αλφειος*, τα επιβατηγα *Ανδρος, Κωστακης Τογιας, Γλαρος, Πινδος, Ελση, Μιαουλης, Καναρης, Καραισκακης, Αιγαιον* και *Καδιω*,  και τα πορθμεια *Ροδος, Ναυπακτος* και *Σωκρατης Ιασεμιδης*

19530811 Alfeios.jpg19530811 Alfeios2.jpg

19530813 ships in Argostoli.jpg19530814 ships.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ που τα ανέβασες, Νικόλα.
Ανατριχιάζω μόνο που τα διαβάζω ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ασσος

Assos.jpg

----------


## eser

> Ασσος
> 
> Assos.jpg



 :Razz:  :Razz:  *Ευχαριστώ φίλε Πέπα. Έχω ρίξει κάτι ψαρέματα σε αυτήν την προβλήτα πιτσιρικάς… Βρε τι μου θύμισες τώρα! Πάμε για μελανούρια; Χα χα χα.*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για ολους τους καλους Κεφαλλονιτες φιλους μερικες σκηνες απο μια πολυ σπανια Ελληνικη ταινια του 1953, το *Κλειδι της Ευτυχιας* του Θαναση Μεριτζη απο θεατρικο εργο της Παυλινας Πετροβατου, με τον Τιτο Βανδη (1917-2003), την Εφη Πολλυ (που ηταν και παλια τραγουδιστρια), τον Γιωργο Καμπανελλη (1930-2010), τον Δημο Σταρενιο (1909-83), την Καιτη Ασπρεα (που για καιρο ηταν η συζυγος του Τιτου Βανδη), και τον εκπληκτικο Νοτη Περγιαλη (1920-2009).  Η δυσκολοβρετη ταινια εχει σημασια γιατι ολες οι σκηνες ειναι _απο την Κεφαλλονια πριν απο τους σεισμους_.  Η ταινια ειναι γυρισμενη στο χωριο Προννοι. Η μουσικη ειναι του μεγαλου μας Αργυρη Κουναδη http://pronoikefalonias.blogspot.ch/...g-post_27.html και http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf9LfGeu68c

Στις σκηνες παρα κατω βλεπουμε και την Εφη Πολλυ, τον Δημο Σταρενιο και τον Νοτη Περγιαλη
ΚΕ.jpg

Σημ¨Το *Αγια Βαρβαρα* που βλεπουμε σε σκηνες του εργου πρεπει να ειναι φορτηγο πλοιο του Σιγαλα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, Νικόλα. Σπουδαία ανακάλυψη! 
Μια μικρή διόρθωση μόνο. Δεν υπάρχει χωριό Πρόννοι. Πρόννοι λέγεται η περιοχή στη ΝΑ Κεφαλλονιά όπου βρίσκεται, μεταξύ των άλλων, ο Πόρος.

----------


## npapad

Καρτ ποστάλ του Ληξουρίου πριν το 1974 (τότε είχε σταλεί) με ορισμένα ενδιαφέροντα σκάφη. Αναγνωρίζει κανείς κάποιο ?
Lixouri1.jpg

----------

